# HK Receivers



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

My latest receiver is an HK AVR 235. Primarily being used for 2-ch music in my den. To my ears this receiver provided a rather large improvement in musicality over the Onkyo tx sr 602. But the Onkyo does take the win in HT with more defined highs and/or brightness.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: HK Owner's Thread*

I felt bad that there was only one H/K message posted so I thought I would contribute. I've got a AVR-135 and like it very much. I was a bit worried that the advertised output (40wX6) wouldn't be enough but I was wrong. I don't ever have it cranked and it is still plenty loud.

Cheers,

J


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: HK Owner's Thread*

I just bought a refurbed HK 240 for $224 from HK and looking to use it as a processor and possibly rear channel speakers.

I have an old HK930 stereo receiver still working and really liked it's quality. Don't know what HK has now for quality, but I needed something to decode DD/DTS and couldn't find a cheap enough DD/DTS processor on ebay, Sooooooooo.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

*Re: HK Owner's Thread*

I'm using an HK AVR 525, have been for a copuple years now.

Nice unit, but my gripe is the delay it takes to switch/lock onto a digital audio signal. 
(sometimes I miss usefull dialog on the HD channels if it switches form DPL II to DD 5.1 (and stuff like that).

Also, my display lights have started to occasionaly flicker.


----------



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

HK635 here and very pleased but am still wondering what using the HK as a preamp would be like. Might have to try seperates using 635 as preamp. Anyone have a seperate system with HK?


----------

